
Git LFS 2.0.0 released - ttaylorr
https://github.com/blog/2328-git-lfs-2-0-0-released
======
Jare
File locking is potentially huge for game developers and our large, binary,
unmergeable asset files. The jury's still out for potential performance issues
in large repos, and the practical solutions for setting up a fully self-hosted
server solution, but it's looking bright!

